# 8 months old kitten



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is a couple of pictures just to show his size.........


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

He is gorgeous but blimey he is huge


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely cat or should I say kitten, just beutiful, very big cats arent they


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

clare1985 said:


> He is gorgeous but blimey he is huge


blimey yes - he is!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lovely cat or should I say kitten, just beutiful, very big cats arent they


they are - he'll keep to grow till 2 years old....and another 2 years to mature.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how long have you had this breed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how long have you had this breed?


Since - o my gosh...cant remember - about 5 years I think.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what got you into them?
I mostly have moggies


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I always been called a Cat mom....I was re-homing, saving, cutting cords etc..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love cats and doge I have 3 cats at the moment all black and white and all mad as hatters heehee


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh - sounds like all characters! They are all beautiful in they're own ways; all just wonderful.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, yours are just stunning though


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes, yours are just stunning though


Oh - thank you...still I cant pass any moggy on the street without proper communication!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol me ither, I seem to attract them


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol me ither, I seem to attract them


I am visiting a few little old ladies around here and spoiling they;re cats.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> I am visiting a few little old ladies around here and spoiling they;re cats.


thats a nice thing to do, wish more people would think that way


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Going to bed....see ya tomorrow! night-night....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

me too night night


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes such a handsome chap


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous Elena, but then again i do love the breed,


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Hes such a handsome chap


Thanks Debbie - and soppy, clumzy like a huge baby.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> he is gorgeous Elena, but then again i do love the breed,


Thanks Collies, looks like its quite popular breed at the moment. A lots of people who getting first MC - ending up with having up to 5!!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he's massive


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> wow he's massive


Yep - they are all very big. Not all of them that massive at this age thought.


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

What breed is he lol?


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG my little boy would love one we just lost our cat and have been looking at getting another wow a perfect candidate could you tell me the exact breed so we can do our research as i would nt want to go into it blind he is beautiful


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a WHOPPA !!!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow i agree he is huge


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Dawny said:


> What breed is he lol?


He's Maine Coon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Victoria311617 said:


> OMG my little boy would love one we just lost our cat and have been looking at getting another wow a perfect candidate could you tell me the exact breed so we can do our research as i would nt want to go into it blind he is beautiful


Those are perfect for children. Sorry to hear about your cat - What happened to him?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

may said:


> What a WHOPPA !!!!


Yah - I hope everything will be OK with him and with this forum and I'll post some pictures when he will be 2 years old.......O dear!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

nici said:


> wow i agree he is huge


Thats it - they bigger than some dogs......I am not talking about small ones....


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

Elena said:


> Those are perfect for children. Sorry to hear about your cat - What happened to him?


She was hit by a car bless her she didnt stand a chance hes heart broken what sort of money are you looking at to be able to afford one of those big bouncy babies?


----------

